# MISC | Your Country's Worst Train



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

YOUR countries WORST train...

Don't be shy people 

I'll start for the UK...

The mighty class 142 :lol:

Slow, noisy, VERY bad ride and generally look awful haha


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

For Denmark it has to be the IC4










This wonder of a high tech train should have taken over from the IC3's 6 years ago and handled all Inter City routes by now...

It has however seen more problems than ANY train in Danish history - first of all they picked the worst train company in Europe to manufacture the crap ( don't buy Italian people ) second when trouple showed they desided to pour cash on it instead of changing the manufactor, then as it got worse they pored more and more money on it now with the parliaments backing and when they finally got enough it was so late in the process that they would have to start completely over or go with the crap - so they went with it..

And now 6 years later we have the first couple running - most still in their test phase and still with more problems than any other train before them... and we still lack to get the majority of train set's delivered so they too can go trough the final testing and releave the trains they should have nearly a decade ago...

All in all not so much the train's fault as it is the companies involved but man what a falior!

Screw you AnsaldoBreda!


----------



## scragend (Feb 3, 2009)

poshbakerloo said:


> YOUR countries WORST train...
> 
> Don't be shy people
> 
> ...


I concur!


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

You've got to be joking, right? Both trains posted would be top class in Argentina. I mean come on, they got windows. We still got things like this:


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

For Serbia it has to be the class 812. Should have been retired a long time ago hno:




























galerija.railserbia.net


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

FREKI said:


> For Denmark it has to be the IC4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not alone my Danish friend. The Dutch railways ordered also trains at AnsadoBreda! The €6.7 billion highspeed track in the Netherlands was finished in 2007 but still no trains from AnsaldoBreda. The trains had to be delivered in 2007! It is still unknown when the trains will be delivered.

Not only the trains are delayed, it has also have a ugly design! It was design by Mr. Pininfarina, who also the designer is of the Ferrari cars. But I think he could better stay with designing cars and not trains!

Viva Italia...









Only a single prototype had been delivered for testing.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Hmm... I'd guess these stupid things that run on Adelaide's urban rail network. Adelaide's trains are a bit of a joke, they're only just starting to be electrified (other Australian capitals electrified theirs literally decades and decades ago...). They sometimes run just one single car, as opposed to other Australian cities that normally run about 6 or more.









Photo from Wikipedia...

These are a bit much too...









sauce: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/3f/AdelaideRail_4.jpg/300px-AdelaideRail_4.jpg

Poor Adelaide... things will be changing soon though.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

takini said:


> For Serbia it has to be the class 812. Should have been retired a long time ago hno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are those?

The oldest trams still in regular use (i.e. NOT touristy/museum trams) in Stockholm are over 60 years old... :\


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Mr_Dru said:


> You're not alone my Danish friend. The Dutch railways ordered also trains at AnsadoBreda! The €6.7 billion highspeed track in the Netherlands was finished in 2007 but still no trains from AnsaldoBreda. The trains had to be delivered in 2007! It is still unknown when the trains will be delivered.
> 
> Not only the trains are delayed, it has also have a ugly design! It was design by Mr. Pininfarina, who also the designer is of the Ferrari cars. But I think he could better stay with designing cars and not trains!.


Man that IS an ugly train!!!

( maybe it's better you never get them at all  )


Seems like that Company is a real shitty one!

I gotta say they did alright with our driverless metro and I'm sure the IC4 wil be very nice once all the bugs are gone ( and the trains actually delivered ) it just seem the company get off by underbidding everyone else despite not having the capacity to live up to their promises and contacts..

They recently had to pay us back nearly half the cost due to contract violations - but I'd honestly rather just have the trains around


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Cisalpino, has problems al the time. We should never had let the Italians run trains into our country. :bash:


----------



## L2 (Aug 19, 2008)

city_thing said:


> They sometimes run just one single car, as opposed to other Australian cities that normally run about 6 or more.


Melbourne runs single-car trains as well to outer suburban/interurban destinations. Feels like being on a bus being on one. I thought these ones in Sydney were pretty horrid to actually ride on, but depending on your tastes might look OK externally:










L2 who is going to this section to try and find English-language posts about French trains :nuts:


----------



## Astenaar (Jan 7, 2005)

L2 said:


> Melbourne runs single-car trains as well to outer suburban/interurban destinations. Feels like being on a bus being on one. I thought these ones in Sydney were pretty horrid to actually ride on, but depending on your tastes might look OK externally:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in the Netherlands the worst were the so called "Wadlopers"








But these are retired nowadays, thank god.

In Australia i took a train to Katoomba, it was quite horrific, only a short distance but it took almost 2 hours to get, there, they were so slow!
I believe it was this train:


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Swede said:


> How old are those?
> 
> The oldest trams still in regular use (i.e. NOT touristy/museum trams) in Stockholm are over 60 years old... :\


They were made from 1958 to 1969 and they were quite advanced piece of engineering back then. They have light weight aluminum body and magnetic brakes. 

http://sinobus.webs.com/






Belgrade also has old trams and their main problem is massive wheel slipping. The new ordered trams take care of this problem with computer regulation.


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

*China*

Train 7423 from Puxiong to Panzhihua
YZ-30 330960 (Passenger Capacity: 200)
October 25, 2007


----------



## L2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Astenaar said:


> In Australia i took a train to Katoomba, it was quite horrific, only a short distance but it took almost 2 hours to get, there, they were so slow!
> I believe it was this train:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a9/DK_Vset.jpg/800px-DK_Vset.jpg


Those trains actually have quite a lot of fans. They aren't bad to travel on for about a couple of hours actually, they're better than the newer equivelants.

The line to the Blue Mountains is very twisty and sleep west of the outer suburban boundary at Penrith. I don't mind it personally if I'm in the right (relaxed) mood. At least they get up to their maximum (115km/h these days) on that line getting through the suburbs.

L2 who has gone almost a year without using CityRail. Wow.


----------



## IcyUrmel (Mar 1, 2006)

Swede said:


> How old are those?


This car, unofficially called "Schienenbus" in Germany ("rail bus"), was built in Germany between 1950 and 1958 according to Wikipedia. And put out of service until 1983 here.
Some of them were exported to Yugoslavia and are still operating in Serbia today.

This is the first train I ever took, since it linked my home village to the next city, and always was a great ride because of the all-around-view it offered.

But that's long ago, I only knew of the existance of one reminder, a privately saved one, standing in the garden of the former station of my home village, serving as a garden cabin.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

FREKI said:


> Man that IS an ugly train!!!
> 
> ( maybe it's better you never get them at all  )
> 
> ...


The Dutch and Danish railcompanies should cancel all the AnsaldoBreda orders and place new orders together at Siemens or Alstom!


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

The Polish EN57:


















This EMU, which was produced from 1961 to 1993(!), is the very basis of the commuter rail services in Poland. Personally I love those little old workhorses, but it doesn't change the fact that it is the crappiest EMU on the rails (excluding light rail services) today.

You can spot them everywhere, operated by various rail companies and painted in million different schemes. It is loud, obsolete technically, the ride is very bumpy, it accelerates with the pace of an old turtle, the doors usually works only when you ask them nicely and it hardly exceed 100km/h (making a variety of different funny sounds while approaching this crazy velocity) but it still is what you think of when somebody says "commuter rail". 

Currently a lot of these trains are being modernized and although the companies began to buy some more modern EMUs it surely won't disappear from Polish rails for another 20 years.


----------



## metro_minotaur (Feb 7, 2009)

Worst Train in Australia belongs to Melbourne:










2nd worst, but these are being replaced this year:


----------



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)

yaohua2000 said:


> Train 7423 from Puxiong to Panzhihua
> YZ-30 330960 (Passenger Capacity: 200)
> October 25, 2007


I think this wins over any train system in the world being the worst... :nuts:


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

I think a number of posts here exhibit the tendency to equate old=bad. That may be the case with some of the older stock. After all, standards of comfort (and public expectations) have in general gone up over the years. But some of the older stock I find rather charming and full of the character of the nation it operates in, which is lacking with the much of the newer lookalike stock largely built by the big multinational makers. And cost cutting by railways have led to actual decrease in passenger comfort in some cases- witness replacement of roomy (if a bit frumpy) loco hauled coaching stock with cramped/plasticky "disastro" (desiro) DMU units.

As for Japan, where I reside, there are no real "bad" trains, in general trains are kept clean and in top maintenance condition no matter the age of stock, but abnormal crowding and delays occur with regularity on certain lines. The general consensus for "bad" railway lines are the Chuo Line in the Tokyo area, and the Hanwa Line in the southern Kansai (Osaka) area.


----------



## faialense (Feb 21, 2007)

Look at these pieces of rail-junk we have in Portugal...

While our Gov´t show us CGI´s of multi-billion euros HSR projects, this is the reality we get in the secondary railroads all around the country (well, at least in the few ones which remain open...):


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

That reminds me Africa


----------



## TsLeng (Dec 12, 2009)

How old were the pictures? :lol:

Thats some serious old stuff you've got there


----------



## faialense (Feb 21, 2007)

TsLeng said:


> How old were the pictures? :lol:
> 
> Thats some serious old stuff you've got there


All from the "noughties"!

Old stuff that should belong in a railway museum, restored and preserved, not rotten on the tracks. :bash:


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

i think the cdn ones are but ugly.........


----------



## michaeltvs (Jun 17, 2008)

Not that old but...








...our answer to amtrak, countrylink XPT. Shortest trip is an 8 hour fluro lit trip in a car with 25 y/o interiors & passengers from the lower pits of hell. The food extends to sandwiches and meat pies. The staff are essentially prison wardens trying to keep the peace.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

^^ Are they the trains the resemble the UK's HSTs? The insides look similar to the none refurbished MK3 coaches...


Notice the lights and AC vents...









Now transformed into this...


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

the refurbed insides are AWFUL.

GNER did it right, they are still the best trains in the UK. spacious.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Republica said:


> the refurbed insides are AWFUL.
> 
> GNER did it right, they are still the best trains in the UK. spacious.


The XC refurbish was very similar to GNER, but I do agree with you as the GNER refurbish was the best, or maybe W&S?


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Some ones in NZ.
NZR-EA class electric locomotives. These entered service in 1968 and are the few that are pure electric.









NZR DM electric trains. These entered service in 1938 and plan to be withdrawn in 2010.









These are in service with TranzMetro, a light rail service in the capital, Wellington and is a subsidary of KiwiRail. They plan to introduce some new units made by Hyundai.


----------



## asahi (Dec 28, 2007)

KiwiGuy said:


> NZR DM electric trains. These entered service in *1938* and plan to be withdrawn in 2010.


No way


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

faialense said:


>


I HATE this one :bash:


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

asahi said:


> No way


Yes way. The last time these were rebuilt was in the mid 60's when they were "refurbished". They haven't changed since.


----------



## kegan (Jun 14, 2007)

KiwiGuy said:


> Yes way. The last time these were rebuilt was in the mid 60's when they were "refurbished". They haven't changed since.


The Dm/D units currently in service don't date from 1938 - but the design does. The oldest in service are from 1949 and were refurbed in the 80s. Still a bit past it though...

My nomination for NZ's worst would be Auckland's ADK class DMUs. These were built from 1967 to 1968 for Perth, Australia. Despite a refurb, they are old and unreliable.









_Piccy from Wiki._


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm surprised those secondary branch line services haven't been replaced by buses.

I mean the trains are basically buses on tracks, really old overgrown tracks...


----------



## X-Seed4545 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Llama said:


> The Polish EN57:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks awkward!


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

k.k.jetcar said:


> I think a number of posts here exhibit the tendency to equate old=bad. That may be the case with some of the older stock. After all, standards of comfort (and public expectations) have in general gone up over the years. But some of the older stock I find rather charming and full of the character of the nation it operates in, which is lacking with the much of the newer lookalike stock largely built by the big multinational makers. And cost cutting by railways have led to actual decrease in passenger comfort in some cases- witness replacement of roomy (if a bit frumpy) loco hauled coaching stock with cramped/plasticky "disastro" (desiro) DMU units.


Well, if you are talking about vintage rolling stock on heritage railways that might be ok. Otherwise, I doubt newer rolling stock would be less comfortable, except in situations where they turned a "medium distance"-like operation into a commuter rail where people are expected to travel standing on low interval services.

These are the reasons why older rolling stock cannot be as comfortable as brand new ones:

- joint benches with no real individual seat separation
- lack of a/c or ventilation, with manually operated windows
- old suspension systems resulting in bumpy rides
- lack of noise-insulation materials
- use of compartments instead of open-plan seat
- toilletes which dumps waste on the tracks
- manually operated doors instead of hydraulic or electrical systems a button push away


----------



## MareCar (Jun 6, 2006)

Might take the cake for worst in Europe...maybe even outrun the one from China.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Where is this train from? It resembles derelict trains in the immediate aftermath of WW-2!


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ Albania, IIRC.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

faialense said:


> Look at these pieces of rail-junk we have in Portugal...
> 
> While our Gov´t show us CGI´s of multi-billion euros HSR projects, this is the reality we get in the secondary railroads all around the country (well, at least in the few ones which remain open...):


That blue one is PARKED IN THE NATIONAL RAILWAY MUSEUM since 2007(?) ... in fact by the tiemthat picturewas taken it was one of the last of it's kind in the original state.

In the 80's one of the ALLAN railcars was converted to VIP/touristic transport









the remaining units of the series werte all completelly rebuilt as if they were NEW:

































And these green units were displaced by cascading rollingstock to replace these ones down in the south:



>












The small NOHAB railcars were then SENT TO ARGENTINA where they are recreating the argentinian sence of public transport:





















































>


^^ these units in algarve are ALMOST NEW !!!! the first batch was built in 1980 and the second batch was built in 1989/1990.

But it's true that they were a little bit dated even when they came into service. 





























































Alexriga said:


> That reminds me Africa


Oh my god ... how can you say such a thing ???

In portugal:









Are now in Africa and Argentina ... 

Even These:










are now in Machu-Pichu: :cheers:












TsLeng said:


> How old were the pictures? :lol:
> 
> Thats some serious old stuff you've got there





faialense said:


> All from the "noughties"!
> 
> Old stuff that should belong in a railway museum, restored and preserved, not rotten on the tracks. :bash:





Andre_idol said:


> I HATE this one :bash:


Even the NEW replacement's are going to be themselves replaced in a matter of a year or two (a 400 million € order for new rollingstock was placedlast year , some 50 comuter/regional EMU's and 30 regional DMU's). :cheers:



the Porto Metre gauge network was already replaced by "Metro do Porto" light rail system ... soon there will be some new diesel units (probably some bombardier/alstom/siemens DMU's) to displace the UTD0600 and the green ALLAN are already becaming superfluous ... the main route they served just closed (will be converted to LRT) so they will start to disapear from the network. :cheers:


----------



## Trainviationfanatica (May 28, 2010)

Well you want to see the worst train in my country its gotta be this....
Ugly , modern , driveless and ultra expensive trains

Alstom Metropolis ( Wired version)(C751A)

Exterior 









Interior










Almost the same (Third Rail version)(C830)










Interior


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

^^
Trainviationfanatica, I have to agree with you there- those dismal plastic interiors scream "don't sit here long!"- and are they _chewing gum_ proof?? And those train fronts like a face with eyes set too wide apart- they seem to be all over SE Asia, kind of like the Desiro infection in Europe. I'll take the worn-out but more characterful Portugese trains any day, as long as they keep the interiors reasonably clean.


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

*you call that worst??*






^^Click image to enlarge.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

our (Italy) worst trains are surely running in Sardinia island..

I mean: "running"


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

happosai said:


> ^^Click image to enlarge.


I feel sorry for commuters that must take such a train. Even Iraq has more pleasant trains, and they have to worry about a war going on around them. Albeit some of the newer trains in the Philippines look quite nice- it must be funding and upkeep issues.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ good news is that most of these coaches are being refurbished together with some locomotives...


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

^^Most of those coaches are already been scrapped. Only some selected few are being refurbished. Only 5 are selected to be refurbish.


----------



## Trainviationfanatica (May 28, 2010)

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> Trainviationfanatica, I have to agree with you there- those dismal plastic interiors scream "don't sit here long!"- and are they _chewing gum_ proof?? And those train fronts like a face with eyes set too wide apart- they seem to be all over SE Asia, kind of like the Desiro infection in Europe. I'll take the worn-out but more characterful Portugese trains any day, as long as they keep the interiors reasonably clean.


Well.. you are right...The plastic seats are really horrible to seat on and the train head is very ugly..Not only that, the wired version suffers overhead pickup problems many times to cause lots of delays.. Lol bless Singapore...
We are the only country in the world to own such unreliable expensive trains..Each line cost more than enough to build the 3 Sapporo subway lines...


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

New York









Korea


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

^^
The Korean, what's wrong with the 1000 series train, other than being old??


----------



## Trainviationfanatica (May 28, 2010)

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> - and are they _chewing gum_ proof??


Well, my country bans chewing gums so chewing gum proofs are not a problem...


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

they are quite obviously the mosr chewing gum proof seats anywhere!

chewing gum isnt illegal in singapore, just the import and sale of it other than a pharmacy


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> The Korean, what's wrong with the 1000 series train, other than being old??


Its not. Its still the worst train we have. Aside from few Mugunghwa class trains.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the KTM joining Singapore and Kuala Lumpur is the worst in my contry. It was featured on the AMAZING RACE twice. How embaracing!!!!!!


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Suburbanist, I believe that the situation is far less "black and white" than 
what you pretend...

- joint benches with no real individual seat separation : if they try to cramp
5 seats in a row, resulting in seats that are far too narrow, at least for me,
I much prefer a bench : it will be more confortable than a narrow seat when
the train is lightly loaded, and when fully used, there will be no difference...

- lack of a/c or ventilation, with manually operated windows : only if the
a/c system is reliable, and does not go belly up each time it is too hot
outside, like it happens far too much already ; and if the system is well
designed, and does not blow chilled air straight into my face when I sit near
a window.

- old suspension systems resulting in bumpy rides : with this one you're right.

- lack of noise-insulation materials : ok.

- use of compartments instead of open-plan seat : this I believe is entirely a
question of personal taste. I just finished a trip in Morrocco where I rode
mainly compartmented cars and I liked it very much. Isolating people sitting
from people walking is not a bad idea, in my opinion. And in a long trip, if I
want to take five and stand up to unfold my knees, I can do it without 
annoying anyone...

- toilletes which dumps waste on the tracks : I do not see what this has
anything to do with comfort. 

- manually operated doors instead of hydraulic or electrical systems a button push away : come on, has your muscle system degenerated that far, that
you're not able anymore to open a door by yourself ? Are the doors inside your home hydraulicly operated too ? Methinks we're pushing this "assistance"
necessity quite a bit too far...


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

L2 said:


> Melbourne runs single-car trains as well to outer suburban/interurban destinations. Feels like being on a bus being on one. I thought these ones in Sydney were pretty horrid to actually ride on, but depending on your tastes might look OK externally:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where does Melbourne -now or previously- run single-car trains, L2? I'm intrigued.


----------



## MayorCallaghan (Feb 16, 2010)

Bombardier M3s (while not bad) are the worst where I live.


----------



## Deng (Jul 10, 2008)

Trainviationfanatica said:


> Alstom Metropolis ( Wired version)(C751A)


Really? The Metropolis is my personal favorite subway car. It's always a shock returning to the old Kawasakis (correct me if I'm wrong) in NYC.


----------



## Deng (Jul 10, 2008)

Trainviationfanatica said:


> Not only that, the wired version suffers overhead pickup problems many times to cause lots of delays.. Lol bless Singapore...


Sorry for the double reply but I'm truly shocked. The Metropolises here in Shanghai all run without a hitch, except for the occasional inept driver having to realign the train with the platform doors. 

Although the aesthetic is bleakly modern, I appreciate how bright and well lit they are. The only problem I see on a regular basis is the on-board LCDs glitch.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Trainviationfanatica said:


> Well, my country bans chewing gums so chewing gum proofs are not a problem...


what a hell you live in :lol:


----------



## Trainviationfanatica (May 28, 2010)

Deng said:


> Sorry for the double reply but I'm truly shocked. The Metropolises here in Shanghai all run without a hitch, except for the occasional inept driver having to realign the train with the platform doors.


Well don't worry my friend , the problem for the wired version is already fixed and it now runs smoothly after three incidents  I love the Shanghai Alstoms though.


----------



## arun82 (Dec 13, 2009)

INDIA


----------



## arun82 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## arun82 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## arun82 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## arun82 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Apoc89 (Mar 4, 2010)

Although admittedly they're not the worst trains in the UK, and nowhere near as bad as some other examples posted in this thread, the worst train I actually use on a regular basis is the British Rail Class 321.



















They're ugly, have outdated interiors with a layout more suited for a metro than a medium-distance regional train, old and cramped toilets, are usually run with too few cars, and have slam doors between coaches. Now I know some people on this board are in love with anything old such as slam doors, and I don't mind them for entering and exiting the train. But within the train, where you have to open and close two of them to pass through a single narrow, noisy and shaky passageway, they quickly become annoying.

Thankfully, on the route I usually take, it's pretty easy to avoid them and find a Desiro or Class 90 intercity service instead.


----------



## anujkb (May 9, 2010)

@Arun82:

You have perhaps posted the best trains of India. 

The worst train in India will be Delhi-Agra passenger 362NCR which takes 11 hr 40 mins for 192 km stretch of delhi to Agra. However, the fastest train of India (Bhopal shatabdi) also runs on this stretch and covers the distance in 10 hours less time. 

Though at present I can post only one, there are many such trains (Mathura-Hathras passenger, Mumbai's old local trains (running on slow lines) and several others in west bengal bihar and UP. 

http://users.static.freeblog.hu/w/e/r/wers/files/IndianTrain2.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Belgium: These are really old and suck big time, I think the red ones are from the 50ties... They still run on the les occupied lines and between smaller cities. They have no airco, only a small window that can be opened. The isolation is bad so when you're inside its all noisy...


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

joshsam said:


> Belgium: These are really old and suck big time, I think the red ones are from the 50ties... They still run on the les occupied lines and between smaller cities. They have no airco, only a small window that can be opened. The isolation is bad so when you're inside its all noisy...


The one in the top image was build between 1975 and 1978;
The one in the middle image is from 1962;
And the bottom one must be 1978.

The problem is that all this rolling stock is built like tanks and therefore
still OK technically, but lacks even elementary comfort. The bottom one
has been refurbished, and is now mostly OK for a short ride; they are
much better anyway than the new Siemens Desiro sets that will arrive on
the belgian rails next year (I got some insider info from someone working
for the Belgian railways who is part of the test team). And the 1975 series
should enter refurbishment soon, right after the M5 coaches overhaul is
complete.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

This must be the worst in Sweden. EMU type X1 built for commuter trains around Stockholm. They are built 1967-1975. At the winter they are cold inside. Most of them are now phased out but a few are still in service, but the last are going to be phased out very soon.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

MarcVD said:


> The one in the top image was build between 1975 and 1978;
> The one in the middle image is from 1962;
> And the bottom one must be 1978.
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

For the UK, I'd have to nominate the Class 483. They are ancient (built 1935-1940!) former London Underground stock, now in service on the Island Line on the Isle of Wight.

They are the oldest trains in timetable service in the entire UK, and the slowest... Their maximum speed is 45mph, which feels frighteningly fast in these things. The windows are usually either jammed shut (summer) or open (winter). They are incredibly noisy, so much so you literally cannot have a decent conversation when travelling with someone, even before they get up "speed". 

The ride is awful. Being ex-underground trains too much suspension travel was considered a disadvantage, and being over 70 years old , the systems design life expired before most trains now in service were even on the drawing board.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

As for Japan, I can easily think of the worst train operators (such as Keifuku), but not the worst train cars.

However, looking some of the pics on this thread, I remembered the former train used on JR Wadamisaki Line till 1990. It had spartan facilities, though not really dirty.














That's not saying it was the worst train in Japan, though. Wadamisaki Line takes just 10 minutes for the whole trip, so one could bear the ride. After all, this should be still much more confortable than the crowded commuter lines in Tokyo.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Austria: ÖBB CityShuttle









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...tyshuttle_02.jpg&filetimestamp=20050710102853









Photo: Ulf Fischer









Photo v. Michael Katai

While I don't like their appearance, they are not really completely horrible. In fact these coaches were turned from long distance coaches to push-pull regional trains only in the nineties. They are decent if used on regional lines. Unfortunately sometimes they take some of these coaches and use them in intercity trains, which is horrible.


----------



## HSRCanada (Apr 5, 2010)

MareCar said:


> Might take the cake for worst in Europe...maybe even outrun the one from China.


well, you could always put a flatcar behind a loco and call it a passenger train


----------



## luhai167 (Jun 27, 2010)

MareCar said:


> Might take the cake for worst in Europe...maybe even outrun the one from China.


Where was that? it looks like somebody have striped the insides of the train out.

As for China, the general rule is avoid green colored trains at all cost. Even though class and price wise they same with others but the accommodations are far worse. They are in the system everywhere except express lines and it's almost impossible to tell from tickets. Sometimes you can distinguish them by air conditioned and non- air conditioned trains but not always.

They look almost the same from the outside, just the cars are painted green with yellow stripes or red with white stripes. This station in China by the way have basically no platforms, just a building that sells tickets, the train stops by that building and people get on and off...









Typical green car hard seat (lowest class)









if farm produces is allowed on train, it's even worse. But for the farmers at least, it's only train that allows you to transport chickens etc. to the city.(you seen this one earlier)


yaohua2000 said:


>


Typical red car hard seat (lowest class), it is in the same line as a green car I took 3 days before this one and the ticket prices is exactly the same! I think it's actually better than soft seats (highest class) in most green car trains...


----------



## uchiha11198 (Jun 24, 2010)

Trainviationfanatica said:


> Well you want to see the worst train in my country its gotta be this....
> Ugly , modern , driveless and ultra expensive trains
> 
> Alstom Metropolis ( Wired version)(C751A)
> ...


Yah Call this Worse?! It's a WORK OF ART. In fact driverless metros are so successful in Singapore Every one of these Future Babies are Automated.





happosai said:


> ^^Click image to enlarge.


Ow Yes. But this will be gone sooner or later.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Xoser_barcelona said:


> ^^ Execution is so last century and these continuous fatwas from NL railfans conjure up horror images of some deranged individual really going online and finding out who designed that wretched FYRA train.
> 
> Worst train in Spain the Diurno, what? the carriages, service..?


Why? Italy has a reputation of designing good-looking stuff. But that train is something else. The designer must have been drunk or something.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Pansori said:


> Why? Italy has a reputation of designing good-looking stuff. But that train is something else. The designer must have been drunk or something.


The Fyra 250V was designed by Pininfarina. He also designed cars for Ferrari, Alfa Romeo and Fiat.


----------



## mpeculea (Jan 7, 2013)

^^
and Fiat Multipla









(source: wikipedia)

Pininfarina may a very good designer, but sometimes it goes awfully wrong (as for all designers actually).


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)

From what i've heard, they based the exterieur from the "hondekop" trains.
The serie mat 57 was used for the service Amsterdam-Brussels between 1957 till 1986.










Ironically the last remaining mat 57 is in the same shape as the V250 rusting and falling appart.


Plaas said:


> Internet bood al gauw enig soelaas. Treinliefhebbers opgepast, de nu volgende beelden kunnen schokkend zijn.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

*Romania's worse train*

Is the personal/regional train type. Some still consist of old East German cars including:










And a nice interior










Source: reportervirtual.ro

Equally bad, though new, are the Siemens Desiro trains. Much like the Talent, the Desiro is ok for trips of maximum 60 minutes. Anything above makes their horror-chairs simply awful. Also, and again like the Talent and Flirt, in winter the large doors make the cold easily get in and heating is poor. 

The sucky interiors of the Desiro:










Courtesy: railfaneurope.net


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

Robi_damian said:


> Is the personal/regional train type. Some still consist of old East German cars including:


I have a photo somewhere of me dangling out the open door of one of these while it was moving. Good memories of a summer of sun, recklessness and an interail pass.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Currently the worst in portugal are these ones:












Of course since all the other trains are excelent nowadays the comparison level is not the same anymore.


^^ all old trains have already been removed from service all across the country. :dunno:


----------

